# Halloween Appetizers



## jkath (Oct 15, 2004)

These are cute for kids - 

Spooky Spiders
½ c.+1 Tbsp peanut butter
48 ritz crackers
½ c. chow mein noodles
¼ c. raisins
Spread 1 tsp of p.b. on tops of 24 crackers. Place three noodles on each side of each cracker; top with remaining creackers. Spread a small amount of p.b. on each raisin; place two on each cracker for eyes.


----------



## QSis (Oct 16, 2004)

And THESE are cute for grown-ups!  I made these last year, and I think my eyeballs looked more realistic than the ones in the link.  I made martinis, but Bloody Marys would be great, too.

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/beverages/cocktails/gin/eyeballtini.html

Is this the best way to post a link?

Also, Witches Finger cookies are cool for any age.

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/dessert/cookies/fingers.html

Lee


----------



## mudbug (Oct 16, 2004)

eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww, QSis!  I love 'em both.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 16, 2004)

Great links, Qsis!!!

Here's another crowd-pleaser....

*Dismemberments* 

4 Boneless chicken breasts – the bigger the better!
1 cup flour 
2 eggs, beaten 
1 cup bread crumbs, seasoned with salt and cayenne pepper 
Pitted black olives, halved lengthwise 
Shredded lettuce 
Spray a cookie sheet with Pam, etc. and preheat your broiler. 

Carefully make incisions in each chicken breast to create five fingers (the uncut part will be the palm of the hand).  (Look at your own hand with your fingers closed and I believe you can perceive the orientation of the chicken breast when cutting and the length of cuts to make.)

Season each breast with salt and pepper, then dust in flour being sure to separate the “digits”.  Next, dip in beaten egg and then into bread crumbs. 

You can now place the breasts on the cookie sheet, being careful to fan out the fingers.  *OR* you can augment:  :twisted:  Get yourself some 18-gauge stainless steel wire (crafts stores sell the stuff in the florist section) and insert a wire into the center of each of the four largest “fingers" and bend them to make a cupped hand...something life-like, if you will.  (You’ll want to trim the wire to extend about a half an inch from the end of each finger.)  Then onto the cookie sheet and into the oven.

Broil 5-7 minutes on each side until golden brown and completely cooked. 

Carefully remove the wires (use pliers to keep from burning yourself) and place the black olive halves onto the finger tips (I use a small blob of brown mustard for glue here).   You can even "trim" the nails for a well-manicured look.

Arrange most gracefully onto a soft bed of shredded lettuce, accompanied with a blue cheese dressing artfully tinted blood red.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 16, 2004)

truly *EVIL*, Audeo..........


----------



## QSis (Oct 16, 2004)

Whoa, Audeo!   One could really make a whole Halloween meal for adults!  

What about sides for the chicken?   

I like the spider-cracker idea, too, though instead of peanut butter, I might use spreadable cheese or mock boursin to anchor the spider.

Lee


----------



## Audeo (Oct 16, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> truly *EVIL*, Audeo..........



Thank you.  Thank you very much....  It's a big hit in the E.R. lounge!

Qsis, try meat pies and use various designs for venting the pastry....like outlines of pumpkins or bats or spider webs, etc.  I tried making them with cutouts of pumpkins, but that was a big mistake as the filling kind of goo-ed out.  Outlines, dashes with your knife tip work very well here.

Hollow out some pumpkins and use them to serve a myriad of soups; use small pumpkins and/or gourds to hold dip.

Another recipe, an adaptation for accuracy of one I found online...


Brain Cell Salad

1 6oz package of strawberry jello mix
1 16oz carton of small curd Cottage Cheese (by all means, use low fat…)
3/4 cup of frozen blueberries, thawed
Blue food coloring

Prepare jello according to package directions and chill very well (4-5 hours). Scoop the cottage cheese into a bowl. Add the blueberries to the cottage cheese and mix well, but carefully.   Add three drops of food coloring to turn the cottage cheese a lovely shade of gray.

To serve the salad, place a few spoonfuls of firm gelatin, (congealed   brain fluid), onto a serving plates, top with a scoop of the cottage cheese mixture (brain tissue) and devour. 
+ 8)


----------



## Audeo (Oct 16, 2004)

PS:  Oh Fiddle, I forgot one!  You can make excellent ice molds using kitchen gloves!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2004)

These are great ideas!

 Barbara


----------

